# tobacco use disorder



## cindygtchc (Jun 21, 2010)

When using the 97 guidelines to audit a note, would you use the tobacco use disorder as one of your three chronic conditions?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would count it as social history.


----------

